# Caligirl330 120 gallon upgrade!!



## Caligirl330 (Jun 25, 2011)

I am in the process of upgrading my 75 gallon FOWLR to a 120 gallon and thought I would show you all...

Here is a pic of my current 75 gallon fowlr tank now...
View attachment 32240

and here is the new 120 gallon with my little yorkie named chewy inside! Don't worry no animals were harmed in the process of taking this pic :lol:!
View attachment 32241

Tomorrow I am going to spray paint the back black and will post more pics.


----------



## gmyers0203 (Apr 7, 2011)

The links don't work! Can't wait to see the pictures though!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

The links come up with "Invalid attachment specified"


----------



## Caligirl330 (Jun 25, 2011)

OK I will try to post them again
/Users/christinarubalcava/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2011/Jun 14, 2011/IMG_1760.JPG
/Users/christinarubalcava/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2011/Jul 22, 2011/IMG_2193.JPG


----------



## Caligirl330 (Jun 25, 2011)

Well I hope this works lol


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

the 75 looks good. are you upgrading to add to your stocking or to meet the needs of what you already have?

will the upgrade include a sump?


----------



## Caligirl330 (Jun 25, 2011)

New tank...


----------



## Caligirl330 (Jun 25, 2011)

onefish2fish said:


> the 75 looks good. are you upgrading to add to your stocking or to meet the needs of what you already have?
> 
> will the upgrade include a sump?



I knew that the my fish were going to outgrow the 75g tank eventually so I found this tank from a friend of mine and since it was the same dimensions as my 75g, just 9-10inches taller I figured why not :dunno: sooner or later this one will look small lol

It doesn't have a sump yet but that is going to be the next project. 

P.S. I got more Live sand :wink2: mainly because I don't think my arm will reach the bottom of the 120g to clean it :lol: but I do like deep sand beds anyways


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i like it!


----------



## Caligirl330 (Jun 25, 2011)

Alright here is the first couple coats of the background


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

That the 120 short? 4' long instead of 6'. ??


----------



## Caligirl330 (Jun 25, 2011)

Third coat and ran out of paint :shock: now I got to go the store...


----------



## Caligirl330 (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah it is 48X19X30


----------



## josh00498 (Jul 22, 2011)

very nice looking ! I really like the 120's there not extremely long so you can put then in more places ! But they have awesome height 

Looks like the Yorkie has a very big swimming pool


----------



## Caligirl330 (Jun 25, 2011)

josh00498 said:


> very nice looking ! I really like the 120's there not extremely long so you can put then in more places ! But they have awesome height
> 
> Looks like the Yorkie has a very big swimming pool


Thanks, Yeah I like it tall because you don't have to bend down as much to look at. It worked out perfect because I really liked my stand for the 75g and 120 still fits on it. It is really close to my ceiling though lol


----------



## Caligirl330 (Jun 25, 2011)

Alright I got all of my LR out and it made me a little sad lol I guess I am sentimental


----------



## Caligirl330 (Jun 25, 2011)

It was a long night but worth it. Out with the old and in with the new, I had to trade my old step stool for a ladder to clean this thing :lol:


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Ooh la la. 

Great job :thumbsup:


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

:thumbsup: Wholly crap, grab your scuba gear.:mrgreen:


----------



## gmyers0203 (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow!! Very nice! Enjoy the new setup!


----------



## Caligirl330 (Jun 25, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> :thumbsup: Wholly crap, grab your scuba gear.:mrgreen:


Ha Ha ha your not kidding I have to siphon water out to clean the bottom other wise I would need a scuba mask. :lol:

I am almost done arranging the LR so will post more updated pics soon!


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*nice*

looks like a pretty sweet setup.the stand is even nice.i couldnt do that depth as i have short arms.reminds me of a batfish tank a friend of mine had.


----------

